# Yuxin Fire 3x3!



## DTCuber (Sep 26, 2015)

Available on thecubicle.us: http://thecubicle.us/yuxin-fire-p-5103.html

Yuxin's on fire! A new 5x5 and now, a new 3x3! 

This cube looks kind of like a Guanlong. It looks like a great beginner speedcube!


----------



## richardye1 (Sep 26, 2015)

bye guanlong lmao


----------



## bluesk1 (Sep 26, 2015)

Not really new, been on chinese sites for a couple weeks


----------



## NeilH (Sep 26, 2015)

yuxin's gonna overtake moyu


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 26, 2015)

Cool! I'm more Intrigued to buy the other 3x3 though I may buy this one cause its cheap.


----------



## cashis (Sep 26, 2015)

Pretty fire


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 26, 2015)

ma mixtape is more fire than this ****.

but seriously, im loving how more companies are starting to become competitive in making the best speedcube. IMO, gans and qiyi have the lead right now, maybe the tanglong will help moyu and maybe dat fire do will help yuxin.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Sep 26, 2015)

NeilH said:


> yuxin's gonna overtake moyu



NEVER!!!!!
RIP guanlong


----------



## Johnny (Sep 26, 2015)

The other YuXin 3x3 costs 4 dollars more and is so much better. 9 dollars for a stellar cube sounds like a better deal than 5 dollars for a decent one.


----------



## gokkar (Sep 27, 2015)

Why don't we wait until some people have tried it before we jump to conclusions about how decent it is and whether or not Yuxin is taking over the world or whatever.

Just sayin'.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Sep 27, 2015)

gokkar said:


> Why don't we wait until some people have tried it before we jump to conclusions about how decent it is and whether or not Yuxin is taking over the world or whatever.
> 
> Just sayin'.



They just put out an excellent 4x4, a solid 3x3 and a fantastic 5x5. All of them have been on par with the top MoYu cubes at half the price. Maybe they're not taking over the world but it's nice to see a little competition.


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 27, 2015)

It's not very good. Honestly, I prefer the Guanlong, and I don't like the Guanlong.


----------



## bluesk1 (Sep 27, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> They just put out an excellent 4x4, a solid 3x3 and a fantastic 5x5. All of them have been on par with the top MoYu cubes at half the price. Maybe they're not taking over the world but it's nice to see a little competition.




The 3x3 is also fantastic once set up the right way. I agree that they are definitely competing with MoYu, aolong with FangShi (with the new JieYun 57 and 54.5 mm), Ganspuzzle, QiYi, and even FangCun released a new cube which looks to be pretty good.


----------



## Abo (Sep 27, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> It's not very good. Honestly, I prefer the Guanlong, and I don't like the Guanlong.



Where did you get it from? And can we get a little more info, like corner cutting and speed?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 27, 2015)

Yuxin, Qiyi and Gans giving tough competition to Moyu.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Oct 20, 2015)

So I just posted a video on the comparison. I wasn't going to post here, but there is something a bit special A stickerless GuanLong! I'm pretty pumped for it even though there is no chance it will be a main for me.


----------



## bluesk1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Yuxin Fire is hands down an amazing cube. Cornercutting is wayy over 45 and is a full cubie reverse. The turning is fast OOTB and with a little tensioning, Maru, and weight 3, it becomes insanely good. 
Basically, just get it 

This would probs be my main except for my GAN356-S


----------



## MoyuFTW (Oct 20, 2015)

bluesk1 said:


> Yuxin Fire is hands down an amazing cube. Cornercutting is wayy over 45 and is a full cubie reverse. The turning is fast OOTB and with a little tensioning, Maru, and weight 3, it becomes insanely good.
> Basically, just get it
> 
> This would probs be my main except for my GAN356-S


A cubie reverse?! That's like better than nearly every speed cube if not all. Are you trolling ?


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 20, 2015)

Just received this cube in a package with a couple other economy 3x3s, now I'm really excited to try it out!


----------



## fiftyniner (Oct 21, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> So I just posted a video on the comparison. I wasn't going to post here, but there is something a bit special A stickerless GuanLong! I'm pretty pumped for it even though there is no chance it will be a main for me.
> ...



Another informative review - thanks!


----------



## bluesk1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Not a cubie reverse, you know what I mean


----------

